# Freezing water jugs for ice



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Dumb question, but figured someone here would know the answer right quick. I'm freezing all my water for this weekend's trip to help with ice retention. I'm wondering if the standard 1 gallon jugs can handle the expansion or are they gonna explode? I can take the lids off, but they're sealed drinking water so would rather keep them sealed.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

They will split or blow the top off. Cause water to run out or over and you get to defrost the freezer. Or at least in my freezer they did that. Play it safe and take out about 15 to 20 pecent. I use gallon milk jugs freshly filled for the same purpose.


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

I use gallon Ziplocs. Just don't fill them all the way up.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Good idea WT, thanks gray.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Yep, you gotta pour out some or they will split.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

What Grayfish and BayGal said. You've got to pour some of the water out.


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

I have had best results by not only not filling them all the way up (by them I mean any plastic container), but also by crinkling them in a bit, to allow for expansion. If you just don't top off, eventually you will burst as up isn't the only way ice expands.

Never had a single jug bust. I also like to get certain drinking water jugs that have a little more mil thickness for some added strength.

Just my $.02


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*yep*

I used to buy four bags of ice every trip. Now I keep 4 frozen gallon jugs in the freezer and only buy two bags. 2 jugs and 2 bags will keep a 120qt chest cool, even when full of fish. lol I fill the jugs about 80% and they freeze up pretty close to the top.

Z


----------



## JimmyS (May 19, 2005)

Like others who have replied, I also used milk jugs but have begun using those new plastic coffee cans. I ahve not had any split (yet) and the plaastic is a lot thicker. The last 3 trips I've made have had 2 cans in a 54 qt cooler and they keep my drinks cold all day. When I get home I just chunk them back in the freezer.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Big tupperware containers work also for making block ice. The block ice (like the gallon milk jugs) won't melt as fast and will last all weekend. Empty butter containers work well also.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

bluefin said:


> Big tupperware containers work also for making block ice. The block ice (like the gallon milk jugs) won't melt as fast and will last all weekend. Empty butter containers work well also.


I l ike that, I dont know why I never thought about that, then you dont have to worry about all the empty jugs. I always hated the empty jugs, that is why I stoped using them except on trips to the beach for the weekend.


----------



## enielsen (Dec 27, 2004)

As Bluefin said the ice blocks work well. I use stainless steel food service pans. With the ones I have they come out just about the size of block ice you buy at the store. I make a few a week pop them out and stack them in the chest freezer.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

2-liter coke bottles work well also. As stated already, only fill up to about 80% full. If you can, freeze them without the plastic cap on (upright of course for all you gravity-challenged :spineyes: ), then add the cap when you pull it out to go fishing. The plastic cap becomes brittle when frozen and will break easily.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I use minute maid or big blue blue laundry detergent jugs to cool the fish box! They last forever, easy to rinse off and the lids wont accidently pop off! 

And dont top them off with water before you freeze them! :smile:


----------



## fish'nchipper (Feb 8, 2006)

*Pre-Cool your coolers*

I make the milk bottle ice blocks for trips, and as everyone said, just don't fill them up all the way. You can also get by with less ice melting if you pre-cool your cooler or fish box. The night before you go, take one of those frozen milk jugs and put one in the cooler or fish box. It will be mostly melted by the morning, but your fishbox or cooler will bre pre-chilled so when you dump in your ice you want to keep, it will last much longer. You'll be amazed at how much longer your ice lasts.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I use 2 liter Coke bottles, about 95% full of water. They fit in a cooler a lot better.

EDIT: I just saw that txranger said the same thing before me. LOL!


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

If you use new sealed drinking water jugs, do any of you drink the water as the jug defrosts? Or do you just refreeze them with the fish slime on them? The gallon jugs at Wal-Mart are alot cheaper than the individual. Sounds like everybody cuts the jugs off.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I only cut the jugs off if I need to ice down a lot of fish. Then use an ice-pick to chip the ice apart. Kind of like the old days. (yes, I work at a store that sold block ice from 300 pound blocks. For crushed ice we had a chipping machine. Small extra charge.)

I freeze smaller jugs, 1/2 gallon for drinking water the day before and not longer than a week. Taste a little funny but drinkable. Some times I reuse those small bottled water containers and freeze them for water.

I would not use containers that were not used for products that where consumable by humans for freezing water. I may need water later.

Yes I refreeze the non-drinking jug after I wash the slime off. They are drinkable also I suppose but I do not like the taste


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

I have drank out of the jugs just wipe/rince off the slime. It's better than no water on a hot day on the beach. I prefer to freeze mine in some kind of square or rectangle block as they fit better in a sguare cooler.


----------



## sandman (May 21, 2004)

You can also use the frozen 2 liter jugs to cool off your croaker or shrimp water.


----------



## 85LoneStar (Feb 26, 2006)

I freeze gallon jugs all the time.
I only fill them up to the line where they start getting smaller.

Saves me from buy an extra three or four bags to keep the fish on.


----------



## CFARMS (Apr 22, 2005)

I like the 2 litre bottles also, Water expands 10% when frozen, just not all in the same direction. I fill about 85% with a loose cap ,allows expansion. Easy to handle, drop one in the livewell about 10 mins every hour and bait stays frisky. Precooling a cooler is also a good idea - that's how they rate the icechests. GC.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I use a couple of 1 gal plastic utility pails I bought at WalMart. Fill 'em up about 80% and set them on the shelf. After they freeze, just hit the pail with a little spray of H2O and the block of ice slips right out for easy storage, chipping and/or making more ice. Since water weighs 8.3#/gal, a one gallon block of ice should equal about 7 1/2 - 8# of ice, huh? Almost free out of the faucet vs. $1.30 or so at the Quick Sack! 

And like Zac said, add a bag of reg ice and you're ready to go.
Mike


----------



## BIGSTICK (Jun 11, 2004)

*Square bucket*

I use square buckets like the ones that store cat litter. Fill them about 80%, freeze them and stack one ontop of the other after they are froze. They have handles and are easy to move around in the chest freezer. Run a little water on the outside of the buck and the block of ice will slide right out. Use whole or chop it up with a ice pick.


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

hmm I may start doing this myself maybe with a coiuple of 5 gallon buckets... I'm getting tired of buying 150-200lbs of ice a trip. I wouldn't mind beating on some ice with a hammer to save that extra $$. Yall thnk a little warm water would convince a block of ice out of a bucket??


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Plain tap water works just as well. For those of you who have an extra freezer should keep lots of block ice on hand. It'll be ready whenever and it helps your freezer b/c it won't have to work so hard (lower electric bills).


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Mitchw123456, just turn the bucket upside down and run the water hose around the sides and on top. Push down on the center of the bottom and PLOP, out it comes! No problemo.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2015)

Ok I have one you maybe not have ever heard of. No matter what container you use if you want ice to last try this one time. In a jug mix water and saw dust. Yes saw dust the finer the better, what you want is a watery thin paste and freeze that and you will have ice all weekend and maybe even the next weekend on the same jug


----------

